# Hindi/Urdu: Persevere/Endure!



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Would 'barqaraar raho!' be a good translation for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

Nice to hear from you again! 


> Would 'barqaraar raho!' be a good translation for this?


Yes, I think so....

Here are some words that you could use (and could also change rakhnaa, rehnaa, honaa, karnaa, etc.) depending on context : 
Persevere/Endure/Continue/Last: ثابت قدم رہنا , مستقل رہنا, استقلال رکھنا , تحمل کرنا / رکھنا, صبر کرنا, مضبوط رہنا, ضبط کرنا, برداشت کرنا, قائم رہنا, برقرار رکھنا, جاری رکھنا، رواں رکھنا, مقیم ہونا 
saabit qadm rahna, mustaqil rahna, istiqlaal rakhna, taHammul rakhna/karna, sabr karna, mazbuut rehna, zabt karna, bardaasht karna, qaim rehna, barqaraar rakhna, jaari rakhna, rawaaN rakhna, muqeem hona


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Nice to hear from you again!
> 
> Yes, I think so....
> 
> Here are some words that you could use (and could also change rakhnaa, rehnaa, honaa, karnaa, etc.) depending on context :
> Persevere/Endure/Continue/Last: ثابت قدم رہنا , مستقل رہنا, استقلال رکھنا , تحمل کرنا / رکھنا, صبر کرنا, مضبوط رہنا, ضبط کرنا, برداشت کرنا, قائم رہنا, برقرار رکھنا, جاری رکھنا، رواں رکھنا, مقیم ہونا
> saabit qadm rahna, mustaqil rahna, istiqlaal rakhna, taHHamul rakhna/karna, sabr karna, mazbuut rehna, zabt karna, bardaasht karna, qaim rehna, barqaraar rakhna, jaari rakhna, rawaaN rakhna, muqeem hona



Yes, lafz_puchnevaala, Alfaaz had become almost redundent in your short absence!

There is a large latitude in meaning in the choices offered. "jhelnaa" and "sahnaa" are two verbs which come to mind.

Percevere/Endure! (Jhelte jaa'o/sahte raho!)


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would 'barqaraar raho!' be a good translation for this?
> 
> Thanks!



That reminds me of the "lage raho" of Munnabhai fame!

Anyway, I think you need to provide context, as "barqaraar raho" might be an appropriate choice only in certain contexts but not always. For endure, "jhelnaa" or "sehnaa" come to the mind instantly in general, whereas "persevere", apart from the "lage raho", also could be something like "mashakkat karte raho" (Urdu speakers: k or q in the transliterated spelling?).


----------



## Alfaaz

> Alfaaz had become almost redundent in your short absence!


اسکا کیا مطلب لیا جاۓ ؟
Yes, I guess everyone had become redundant-just asking questions and giving answers like we always do! 


> There is a large latitude in meaning in the choices offered.


Agree...



> words that you could use ... depending on context


Edit: مشقت mashaqqat


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would 'barqaraar raho!' be a good translation for this?
> 
> Thanks!



There have been many answers but I find it difficult to reply without any context. I believe a simple _jiite raho_ can do!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> There have been many answers but I find it difficult to reply without any context. I believe a simple _jiite raho_ can do!



The context willl be to tell my friends to persevere studying hard for exams for a little while more in an exclamatory manner(....!).


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> The context willl be to tell my friends to persevere studying hard for exams for a little while more in an exclamatory manner(....!).



In such a context, "lage raho" or "daTe raho" (in case the subjects are a bit daunting) are the most appropriate to me.


----------



## marrish

^ gb, couldn't _bane raho_ be used here? It was discussed here. A Hindi dictionary gives this meaning for 'endure'.


----------



## greatbear

"bane raho" could be used if you were asking someone to keep at it in some situation or status; in the context of exhorting friends to keep working hard for their studies, it doesn't seem appropriate to me.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Alfaaz said:


> Nice to hear from you again!
> 
> Yes, I think so....
> 
> Here are some words that you could use (and could also change rakhnaa, rehnaa, honaa, karnaa, etc.) depending on context :
> Persevere/Endure/Continue/Last: ثابت قدم رہنا , مستقل رہنا, استقلال رکھنا , تحمل کرنا / رکھنا, صبر کرنا, مضبوط رہنا, ضبط کرنا, برداشت کرنا, قائم رہنا, برقرار رکھنا, جاری رکھنا، رواں رکھنا, مقیم ہونا
> saabit qadm rahna, mustaqil rahna, istiqlaal rakhna, taHammul rakhna/karna, sabr karna, mazbuut rehna, zabt karna, bardaasht karna, qaim rehna, barqaraar rakhna, jaari rakhna, rawaaN rakhna, muqeem hona



I am eager to know why the others would not be applied in this context.

Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> I am eager to know why the others would not be applied in this context.
> 
> Thanks!



First of all, in your exam/studies context, it is only "perseverance" that you are looking for, not "endurance": so first differentiate between these two, and you will at least prune down the list given by Alfaaz. Then you're welcome to come back here if you still have doubts.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

I would say endurance is more like the word here because of the pain of studying for exams (at least to students! )


----------



## Alfaaz

greatbear said:
			
		

> First of all, in your exam/studies context, it is only "perseverance" that you are looking for, not "endurance":


Well, I think some, if not everyone, must have needed endurance (in addition to perseverance) in certain subjects/study...



			
				lafz_puchnevala said:
			
		

> I am eager to know why the others would not be applied in this context.


I suppose you are speaking of this context (provided after my post)...



> The context willl be to tell my friends to persevere studying hard for exams for a little while more in an exclamatory manner(....!).


Example: To tell someone "bardaasht karte raho/karte raheiN!" would probably not make sense.....unless of course as I stated above in response to greatbear's quote that for some people some subjects might be like "severe pain" or "oppression", so in those cases I guess you could use some of the words/phrases mentioned (perhaps a bit sarcastically) 

Reminds me of a song:

تم حوصلہ نہ ہارو، جھٹ جایںگے اندھیرے 
tum Hausalah na haaro, jhaT jaaenge andhere
نکھریں گے پھر اجالے، بکھریں گے پھر سویرے 
nikhreN ge phir ujaale, bikhreN ge phir sawere
امید کی کرن سے اب دل کو جگمگادو 
ummeed ki kiran se ab dil ko jagmagado
خاموش ہیں نظارے اک بار مسکرا دو 
khaamosh haiN nazaare, ik baar muskuraado


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> I would say endurance is more like the word here because of the pain of studying for exams (at least to students! )



Would you say "keep enduring" in English? I don't think so. The word "persevere" itself conveys that the thing is not easy to achieve or not enjoyable, yet one is working hard.
However, for being sarcastic, you could still say "jhelte raho".


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> Would you say "keep enduring" in English? I don't think so. The word "persevere" itself conveys that the thing is not easy to achieve or not enjoyable, yet one is working hard.
> However, for being sarcastic, you could still say "jhelte raho".



Literally it means keep burning -> keep working/trying?


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Literally it means keep burning -> keep working/trying?



Literally, it means "to endure": not at all "keep burning".

Refer http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.0:1:7032.caturvedi


----------



## Qureshpor

> The context willl be to tell my friends to persevere studying hard for exams for a little while more in an exclamatory manner(....!).



mitro! apnii pariikshaa kii paRhaa'ii meN thoRaa samay aur *lage raho/juRe raho* (is prakaar saphaltaa tumhaare paaNv chhu'e gii)!

(I am assuming "pariikshaa" is feminine)


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Thanks QP! I see you are trying to align your sentence more towards Hindi speakers    Do feel free to express yourselves naturally!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Thanks QP! I see you are trying to align your sentence more towards Hindi speakers    Do feel free to express yourselves naturally!



Your title has Hindi/Urdu. So, I am assuming you would n't mind an answer in either. If I was expressing myself naturally, I don't believe you would understand my answer!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Give it a try. We are all here to learn


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Thanks QP! I see you are trying to align your sentence more towards Hindi speakers    Do feel free to express yourselves naturally!



Does the sentence that I have written appear "unnatural Hindi" to you?


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Haha... Not at all. It is perfectly fine, but the style is just a wee bit different from how you normally write


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> Literally, it means "to endure": not at all "keep burning".
> 
> Refer http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.0:1:7032.caturvedi



Ahh, my bad! I misinterpreted it to be 'jalna'. Thanks for that clarification!


----------

